# Tiny 'V'-twin



## JakeSnow (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello all. This is my first post on this site (new member) but I am not new to this site. I follow the work done by members on this site very closely and am infinitely inspired. So first off, thank you to the admin of this site for making it possible, and to all the machinists and designers out there for inspiration.

I dont want to write an essay but a bit about myself... I first got interested in engines after reading John Brittens biography (amazing man, amazing engine, amazing motorbike, amazing book). Then I got really interested in compressed air engines (inspired by Angelo Di Pietro's rotary air engine and Guy Negre's compressed air vehicles). I started sketching and designing engines in a note book and would mess around building them in Autodesk Inventor - really handy if you want to create assembly's and check clearances and timing etc. I built a pivot valve single first (very clunky and inefficient but it ran and it was incredibly satisfying). I then got inspired by stevehuckss from his miniature Hosc engines and micro V8 (thanks Steve for the emails ages ago - may or may not remember me but you sent me some pictures and advice - thanks). Also my fathers 50th was coming up and I wanted to build a cool engine for him. I decided on a 'V'-twin (a personal favourite) and thought that an oscillator would be easy enough to build at the chosen scale - 1/8" bore x 1/8" stroke. I am relatively new to machining and am learning as I go. Let me know what you think! Thanks

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9tU5Pqwjqw[/ame]


----------



## steamer (Dec 17, 2009)

Nicely Done Jake! Welcome!

Dave


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool, welcome to the forum! ;D


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 17, 2009)

First off, welcome to the forum Jake. I can't fault anything about your build. I can't quite remember what mine was but I'm sure it wasn't as good as yours. It can only get better with more machining.
gbritnell


----------



## ksouers (Dec 17, 2009)

Jake,
Cool little engine! Congratulations!
Also, welcome to our little corner ;D

Just one question: where/how did an Aussie get a US quarter??


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Jake.
Looking forward to the next engine.
What kind of equipment are you using?


----------



## ironman (Dec 17, 2009)

Great looking twin and sounds cool. More engines--more pictures. Welcome aboard Jake. ironman


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 17, 2009)

Ironman, Very nice looking and running engine! :bow:

I like its creative look and style.

Looking forward to see more of your work.

-MB


----------



## cfellows (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello Jake, welcome to the forum. Nice looking and running engine!

Chuck


----------



## rake60 (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM Jake.

Nice build! :bow:

Rick


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 17, 2009)

How Sweet !! Nice runner too Thm:

Here's the obvious question that nobody has asked yet  

Do you have plans/drawings we can benefit from ?

Welcome to our little corner of the world too !!

Mike


----------



## JakeSnow (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow thanks for the feed back! I actually worked and lived in the US for a year - hence the quarter and the reason the engine is built in the imperial measurement system - I was designing in the imperial system at work so it made sense to practice my knowledge and build this engine using the same system.

I do have plans... but, I would not recommend building this engine. It runs, just. It has a few flaws that would need to be ironed out. So my suggestion would be to take inspiration and maybe copy a few parts but redesign it yourself/build on it. Even if this engine was scaled up to be 1/4 bore x 1/4 stroke it would operate better. I will add the plans next post and provide some detail in the flaws.

Thanks!


----------

